# Faite vous dormir votre mac ?



## Apca (16 Mars 2004)

Bonjours a tous, 


J'aurai voulu savoir si le soir, avant d'aller dormir par exemple, ou avant d'aller au travaille ou que sais-je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ; si vous éteignez votre mac ou si vous suspendez l'activité ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mien pour faire un gros dodo est éteint


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2004)

le miens est JAMAIS éteind because il fait serveur ftp


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2004)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu l'éteint tous les soir ?

Moi personnelement, je met chaque fois avant d'aller dormir : suspendre l'activité, j'espère que ca ne fait rien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Question d'économie d'énergie tout simplement


----------



## Apca (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Hum... la mise en veille pourquoi pas, y a les pour et les pas vraiment contre.
Moi je l'éteins tous les soirs, j'ai toujours fait ça avec mes macs, mon père aussi et j'ai jamais eu de problème.
Tout ce qui est en fonctionnement s'use, je pars de ce principe là, c'est de la physique élémentaire et même si les macs sont fait pour tourner tout le temps, ils ont aussi un durée de vie qui est plus au moins programmé, alors autant ne pas l'user prématurément, c'est mon avis en tout cas.

Les ampoules aussi sont faites pour fonctionner en permanence, elles subissent un choc à l'allumage (c'est moins vrai pour les macs), laisses tu pour autant la lumière allumée quand tu dors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan mais la mise en vieille profonde est un bon compromis je pense, mais moi je peux pas sinon KP à cause du modem USB.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2004)

Ça me rappelle un mémorable sujet qu'on avait eu l'année dernière à propos de la mise en veille, de la consommation d'énergie, etc. Si quelqu'un veut le retrouver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part, mon iMac est toujours en veille. Par contre, si personne ne se trouve à la maison, j'éteins tout.

La nuit, j'éteins aussi tout mes appareils (modem, Airport), ils sont branchés sur une autre unité que l'iMac qui lui reste donc en veille et sous tension.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Surtout que ça peut prendre feu un ordinateur et comme j'aime pas le feu, surtout chez moi et bien moi j'éteins.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ça peut prendre feu un ordinateur et comme j'aime pas le feu, surtout chez moi et bien moi j'éteins.




ouaip un réveil aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par exemple


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

Mais j'éteins tjs mon réveil la nuit !


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2004)

allumé h24 pour alimenter les rivieres


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un mémorable sujet qu'on avait eu l'année dernière à propos de la mise en veille, de la consommation d'énergie, etc. Si quelqu'un veut le retrouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout comme toi webo,
modem eteint mais eMac en veille profonde...pas de chauffe,ventilo eteint,le matin il est tt froid,j'en deduis donc que la conso est minim...
j'espere qu'Alem ne traine pas dans le coin ,parce que je vais encore me faire tuer...


----------



## JediMac (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je peux pas sinon KP à cause du modem USB.


Et tu devrais prendre un modem ethernet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mon iMac en veille en journée dès que je pars, mais éteint pour la nuit.

@ Syd :


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

C'est payant le modem ethernet et moi tout ce qui est payant, je trouve ça trop cher...


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est payant le modem ethernet et moi tout ce qui est payant, je trouve ça trop cher...


benh c'est le prix pour pas etre em...merbeté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et puis la plupart du temps ton ami le fai
l'echange pour peanuts


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2004)

> l'echange pour peanuts



Ouai mais ça c'est valable au début, pas 1 an et demie après l'achat du pack ADSL... non ?
Sinon je vais faire un tour chez eux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

T'es sûr qu'ils sont au courant chez Wanadoo pour les peanuts


----------



## Spyro (16 Mars 2004)

Ben moi mes macs ils sont dans ma chambre alors entre le vieux Yikes qui sait pas s'endormir en silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et le MDD qui a une veilleuse qu'on pourrait presque bronzer avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le bouton d'allumage pulse en veille), je les éteins tous les deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la journée par contre ils font comme ils veulent, c'est eux que ça regarde. (Eux et le tableau de bord économies d'énergie).


----------



## AntoineD (16 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais la mise en vieille profonde est un bon compromis je pense, mais moi je peux pas sinon KP à cause du modem USB.



Ah bon ?
Moi, la veille ne gêne pas mon modem usb sur mon tibook.
curieux.
En revanche, si je l'ôte à l'arrach'... kaboum.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (16 Mars 2004)

Moi, mon PM G4 est allumé 24/7 pour cause de P2P (la mule est un animal qui broute lentement mais surement), et je reboot assez rarement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sans la mule, je le mettrai en veille profonde la nuit.

Par contre, si il n'y a personne à la maison pendant plusieurs jours, il peut faire dodo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à mon autre PM G4 (un 667 graphite) il est éteint la nuit... En fait, c'est mon père qui en a la charge, et on n'a pas les mêmes opinions, alors voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le réseau, j'ai un modem/routeur ethernet, donc pas de pb. Pour moi, l'USB n'est pas une interface réseau, point-barre.


----------



## obi wan (17 Mars 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et le MDD qui a une veilleuse qu'on pourrait presque bronzer avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR... g le même problème avec mon G4... il est dans ma chambre...la nuit je le mets en veille mais je suis obligé de mettre un postit devant le bouton parce qu'il pulse tellement fort (et bleu) que ça empeche de dormir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Tu ne vas pas empêcher son petit coeur de battre tout de même


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2004)

le powerbook, il doit bien ^être éteint... disons, une semaine complète sur les 52 que compte l'année. C'est à dire pour les grands trajets, et les grandes interruptions d'utilisation (rare). Le reste du temps, il est allumé, ou en veille, fermé.

Le bipro du boulot, il a un uptime actuel de 156 jours. Ca doit correspondre à mes derniers grands congés. Il se met en veillle profonde au bout de  une heure d'inactivité, et attends sagement le mot de passe pour le réveil.

Le bipro de la maison, il est éteint souvent. Sauf quand je télécharge. Toujours quand je m'absente longtemps. Eteint et débranché physiquement. Thor aime ma contrée...
Et il a beau être aussi rapide qu'un éclair de feu, je ne pousse pas la comparaison jusqu'à l'exposer à la foudre.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> le powerbook, il doit bien ^être éteint... disons, une semaine complète sur les 52 que compte l'année. C'est à dire pour les grands trajets, et les grandes interruptions d'utilisation (rare). Le reste du temps, il est allumé, ou en veille, fermé.
> 
> Le bipro du boulot, il a un uptime actuel de 156 jours. Ca doit correspondre à mes derniers grands congés. Il se met en veillle profonde au bout de  une heure d'inactivité, et attends sagement le mot de passe pour le réveil.
> 
> ...



vache,156 jours ,tu dois avoir le record...
perso j'ai fait 25 jours,j'aurais pu le laisser encore ,mais j'avais 300 000 pageout...


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Mars 2004)

Eteindre un Mac !!???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sérieusement mon iMac a beau ne fai aucun bruit dodo le soir quand je me couche et réveil à 18h quand je rentre.
A propos des modems ADSL, j'ai un F@st 800 de Sagem, une vraie bouze que je suis obligé de brancher quand le mac a totalement démarré et que je suis sur le finder, sinon il est quand meme synchronisé, il se connecte mais me dit que mon mot de passe n'est pas le bon. J'ai donc pris mon téléphone, un peu de blabla à la nana du service client : " Mon PC a un problème de carte mère, l'alim a pété il y a 3 jours à cause d'une surtention au niveau du port USB, j'ai du changer les fusibles mais le problème maintenant je n'ai plus de courant qui sort de l'USB pour alimenter mon modem, les periphériques alimentés par piles ou sur le 220 marchent (imprimante, baladeur MP3) je voudrais donc que vous me changiez mon modem pour un modem Ethernet"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la nana me répond : "Tiscali n'a pas de modem Ethernet mais nous vous proposons un modem routeur WiFi pour 70 euros (avec le renouvellement de votre abonnement pour 1 an)"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'ai envoyé chier et j'attend Septembre que je puisse avoir une FreeBox !! (Mais pour le moment c l'heure d'urgences  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Clem


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2004)

bon si je comprends bien
tiscali a pas d'ethernet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wandaoo fait payer cher le paquet de cacahuete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et free ?
pour ceux que ca interesse pas esabt echange gratuitement l'usb/ ethernet


----------



## nicogala (18 Mars 2004)

C'est vrai que certains pourraient dire "ouai, les économies d'énergie tout ça...machin..." mais c'est un peu bcp hypocrite : n'importe quel chauffe-eau électrique consomme des kilowatts pour...chauffer de l'eau qui va refroidir lentement car on se sert pas de 100l d'eau chaude ts les jours...
idem en face de chez moi : des projecteurs puissants éclairent un lycée visible quasi que de moi... toute les nuits...

Alors les milliwatts consommés par un Mac en veille profonde, excusez-moi mais ça ne tient pas un instant (et pas de: "si on commence pas soi-même gnagna... et il n'y a pas de petites économies des ruisseaux qui font des fleuves qui mettent Paris en bouteille à la mer à boire..." SVP)

Ceci dit j'aimerais bien connaître la conso de veille profonde...

Au fait, pour enfoncer le clou : mon imac G4 15" consomme 130w en marche, mon PM 6100 consommait 210w (rien que l'unité centrale: imaginez avec le crt..!) donc avant de consommer en veille profonde avec l'iMac ce que je consommais en plus (80w) en marche avec le 6100... j'ai de la marge !


(JPTK a un discours qui peut se tenir (ou du moins se concevoir) mais il a du lire aussi (pt'et même sur Libé  ?) que les composants subissaient un "choc électrique" (tout relatif je présume!) à chaque boot... un peu comme les soupapes à chaque démarrage à froid...)


----------



## Tiobiloute (18 Mars 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon si je comprends bien
> tiscali a pas d'ethernet
> 
> 
> ...



Mais free aussi bien sur le modem Sagem que sur la freebox y'a de l'éthernet. Je ne comprend pas trop cette politique de tiscali et bien d'autres qui pensent que l'USB est plus simple à utiliser que de l'Ethernet

Clem


----------



## niconono (18 Mars 2004)

Mon iBook je lui suspend son activité quand je m'en sers pas... sinon je l'éteint rarement, par ex. quand je sais que je vais pas m'en servir avant longtemps (vacances... quoi qu'en général je l'emmène pour l'appareil photo...). Ha oui quand je l'ouvre pour le bricoler je l'éteint


----------



## Apca (18 Mars 2004)




----------



## kitetrip (18 Mars 2004)

> bon si je comprends bien
> tiscali a pas d'ethernet
> wandaoo fait payer cher le paquet de cacahuete
> et free ?
> pour ceux que ca interesse pas esabt echange gratuitement l'usb/ ethernet



Bah Wanadoo Cable propose un modem USB/Ethernet. En se débrouillant bien, il peut servir de HUB


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que certains pourraient dire "ouai, les économies d'énergie tout ça...machin..." mais c'est un peu bcp hypocrite : n'importe quel chauffe-eau électrique consomme des kilowatts pour...chauffer de l'eau qui va refroidir lentement car on se sert pas de 100l d'eau chaude ts les jours...
> idem en face de chez moi : des projecteurs puissants éclairent un lycée visible quasi que de moi... toute les nuits...



D'accord mais si tu travailles chez EDF, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde... 
Et d'autre part, j'espère que ce n'est pas parce que l'abruti d'en face éclaire son appart avec des spots du stade de France, que tu es obligé d'en faire autant. Et éventuellement d'en mettre 10 de plus parce que de toute façon, lui il le fait, donc un peu plus un peu moins... c'est pas grave! 
Pense à ça lorsque tu entendras parler de gens ayant vu une personne se faire agresser sans rien faire pour la défendre, et remémore toi le si ça t'arrive (ce que je ne souhaite évidemment pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> donc avant de consommer en veille profonde avec l'iMac ce que je consommais en plus (80w) en marche avec le 6100... j'ai de la marge !



Oui! Bien sûr! On a de la marge avant d'en arriver à ce que l'été soit suffisamment chaud pour qu'il tue des milliers de personnes...



Ok ça peut paraître disproportionné! Et encore ok tu ne fais sûrement pas pour tout comme ça! ... 
Mais bon! C'est une question de respect de l'autre et de toi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vois, je ne t'épargne pas le "si on commence pas soi-même gnagna"... Navré


----------



## kitetrip (19 Mars 2004)

Ben moi, je l'éteins le soir avant de dormir...


----------



## nicogala (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas parce que l'abruti d'en face éclaire son appart avec des spots du stade de France, que tu es obligé d'en faire autant. Et éventuellement d'en mettre 10 de plus


 
Bon, si tu ne t'emballais pas tout seul ça permettrait d'y voir plus clair (sans jeu de mot juré!) : c'est toi qui prétends que je pourrais faire autant que le voisin (l'état ou le département en l'occurrence...) moi je dis simplement : mon voisin dépense des KiloWatts (que l'on paye nous au passage) en éclairant le vide la nuit, mon Mac consomme des milliWatts...
Si tu es dans une pièce et que tu vas pisser un coup en laissant la lumière allumée 1 mn (dans la pièce que tu a quitté) avec une ampoule 80w tu consomme sûrement plus que ton Mac en veille pendant toute la nuit...
Ton magnétoscope indique l'heure en permanence alors que t'en as rien à battre... il consomme sûrement autant que le Mac !
Tu habites peut-être un logement récent où une vmc (ventilation) aspire l'air en permanence pour rien (l'homme à très bien vécu des millénaires sans) et ça consomme autrement plus qu'un Mac en veille profonde..!

Des exemples j'en ai à la pelle, ce qu'il faut c'est relativiser: des Watts contre des Kilowatts, et des milliWatts contre des Watts ensuite... 





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais si tu travailles chez EDF, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde...
> Et encore ok tu ne fais sûrement pas pour tout comme ça! ...
> Mais bon! C'est une question de respect de l'autre et de toi-même



De formation en écologie/environnement je m'estime assez informé/sensibilisé là-dessus pour justement penser aux autres (surtout aux gaspilleurs ! : je suis le premier à fermer les robinets et éteindre la lumière dans une pièce vide) et surtout être en mesure de relativiser les choses en les considérant d'un point de vue rationnel et technique et non uniquement idéologique...




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, je ne t'épargne pas le "si on commence pas soi-même gnagna"... Navré


D'ailleurs c'est bien (et c'est dommage voire dommageable) souvent le genre de commentaires de la part de personnes se disant "écologistes" ou "concernés" par l'environnement... 

S'attacher à la conso d'un Mac en veille profonde c'est un peu voir la paille dans l'oeil du Macuser ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> De formation en écologie/environnement je m'estime assez informé/sensibilisé là-dessus pour justement penser aux autres (surtout aux gaspilleurs ! : je suis le premier à fermer les robinets et éteindre la lumière dans une pièce vide) et surtout être en mesure de relativiser les choses en les considérant d'un point de vue rationnel et technique et non uniquement idéologique...



Et bien soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de part ta formation tu fais partie des gens "concernés" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part je ne prétends pas avoir la primeur de la sagesse d'un idéologue mais j'essaye juste de faire de mon mieux, de respecter ce qui m'entoure et j'espère que cela n'est pas méprisable


----------



## catz (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais la mise en vieille profonde est un bon compromis je pense








 ah la mise en vieille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 formule sympa
moi aussi à la maison c'est le grand débat des économies d'énergie. En général je le laisse en vieille (ou suspension d'activité si je sors un bon moment) et je l'éteins le soir.
On m'a promis de faire des tests de consommation d'énergie... j'attends.


----------



## nicogala (19 Mars 2004)

Ce n'est en aucun cas méprisable, loin de là ! ne te méprends pas sur mes propos , ton attitude de mode de vie est très louable et sûrement un exemple à suivre... par contre te jeter sur moi comme un fauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que je dis que la mise en veille profonde ne remet pas en cause un comportement "écologique" c'est un peu brusque non ?

non, franchement il y a bien d'autres Gaspis à chasser : les mecs qui font tomber 4 miettes par terre et qui dégainent leur super aspirateur 1800Watts là où un coup de balai suffit, idem pour ceux qui repassent leurs torchons et leurs chaussettes avec leur super centrale-vapeur à 2600Watts alors que c'est inutile...

au fait, je viens de voir que dans les catalogues de vpc (camif etc...) ils indiquent la conso veille/marche des tv/magnétoscopes (sûrement grâce aux campagnes de sensibilisation, comme pour les frigos) on obtient 1 à 6 watts pour les tv et 4 watts pour les magnétos...

Je sais que les Apple screens consomment en veille au maximum 3Watts (pour le 23"), alors en prenant large, si on considère que mon iMac15" consommait jusqu'à 5Watts, il suffit que je l'utilise 1h/jour (ce que je dépasse largement) pour égaler en conso de veille la différence par rapport au 6100... (pas très claire ma tournure là : si j'utilisais le 6100 pdt 1h/jour au lieu de l'iMac , la différence = 24h de veille de l'iMac ) l'iMac tournant 3 à 4 heures/jour, je consomme donc 360Watts de moins en l'utilisant même avec 20h de veille qu'en utilisant seulement 4h le 6100... (en fait j'économise pratiquement autant que ce que je consomme: 480w !) 
il faut donc faire ce que j'appelle "rationaliser" , mais c'est bien d'en parler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est en aucun cas méprisable, loin de là ! ne te méprends pas sur mes propos , ton attitude de mode de vie est très louable et sûrement un exemple à suivre... par contre te jeter sur moi comme un fauve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si le coeur t'en dit, il serait peut être intéressant pour les membres de Macg que tu nous fasses partager quelques-unes de tes connaissances (par exemple concernant le recyclage des ordi ou autre) dans un sujet spécial


----------



## Tiobiloute (19 Mars 2004)

Je me suis aperçu que mes Parents n'éteignent pas leur PC (je sais personne n'est parfait) le soir, vu ce qu'il chauffe ça va donner dans quelques jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus c'est un portable (en tous cas ça sera pratique quand on aura besoin d'un nouveau radiateur !!)


----------



## Apca (19 Mars 2004)




----------



## Tiobiloute (19 Mars 2004)

Mais pour ceux qui ont carrément un entrepot à chauffer y'a DELL qui a annoncé un portable 17 pouces. Avec un peu de chance il ne tiendra que dans 1 semi-remorque


----------



## nicogala (20 Mars 2004)

Bon, alors le recyclage c'est encore autre chose ça, et qui dépend beaucoup moins de nous que les autres comportements "écologiques" que tout-un-chacun peut (ou devrait) avoir... en ce sens qu'un très faible pourcentage de ce que l'on envoie au tri se retrouve réellement recyclé...
J'ai lu hier qu'une grande entreprise de recyclage de plastiques chinoise s'installait en France (oui vous avez bien lu!) pour contourner la réglementation sur l'exportation des déchets justement (on sait que la Chine est la plus grosse poubelle de matos informatique, avec tous les pblms de normes non respectées sur place...) donc on va peut-être à plus ou moins moyen terme voir des campagnes de collecte de matos informatique en France, pourquoi pas ?

Ceci dit, avoir choisi un Mac c'est déjà bien : Apple respectant certaines normes dont la TCO (vous avez le détail dans le dossier "Documents" à la racine du disque) au niveau process de fabrication et conso d'énergie.

Sinon, je suis de plus en plus partisan de la musique dématérialisée : quand on voit le coût écologique d'un cd single 2 titres, au niveau fabrication du cd, de la pochette, du boîtier, du transport sur le lieu de vente, et du fait qu'un jour ou l'autre il finira incinéré et transformé en dioxines... et tout ça pour 2 morceaux ! vive l'ITMS  ! (ça vaut pour n'importe quel nombre de morceaux, mais c'est plus frappant pour 2...)


----------



## jpetit2 (25 Mars 2004)

perso j'ai remarqué que la *suspension d'activité* me posait des problèmes de connexion adsl au réveil. Depuis j'éteins le mac et le redémarre le matin...mais cette solution m'amène à faire tourner macjanitor avant d'éteindre. Si un "chef" (comme il en existe sur ce forum) pouvait écrire un script qui 1) lancerait le cron quotidien
puis 2) éteindrait le mac,
le tout en un seul clic, alors je propose qu'il soit nominé pour être "superchef"!


----------



## nicogala (25 Mars 2004)

Alors, pour programmer les dates et heures du cron, tu as un tutoriel très bien fait sur projectomega.org qui s'intitule "Le Terminal de MacOsX" et qui justement se sert de l'exemple du réglage de cron pour t'apprendre simplement à taper quelques lignes de commandes pas bien méchantes (je l'ai fait en qques minutes en étant complètement novice en la matière) ça te permet de décider que le cron s'effectue à l'heure où tu te sers du Mac (moi je l'ai mis à 19h30 par ex.)... (attention, le tutoriel est en pdf en plusieurs parties séparées)

quant au fait de programmer allumage et extinctions du Mac : va faire un tour sur osxfacile.com dans les "astuces" ...

ça te permettra de résoudre à la fois tes deux problèmes ! alors dis, je peux être "superchef" dis ?


----------



## JediMac (25 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> De formation en écologie/environnement je m'estime assez informé/sensibilisé


Ca n'empêche pas de dire des bêtises :


			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu habites peut-être un logement récent où une vmc (ventilation) aspire l'air en permanence pour rien (l'homme à très bien vécu des millénaires sans)


Avant les maisons n'ètaient pas aussi bien isolées (on avait pas le soucis des économies d'énergie) et donc étaient assez ventilées. Une vmc doit veiller à ce que la maison ne devienne trop humide pour éviter les soucis de santé (asthme surtout) et aussi les soucis sanitaires (dégradation du logement). Maintenant, ce n'est pas une raison pour que les constructeurs de vmc utilisent des moteurs à faible rendement et forte consommation.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Des exemples j'en ai à la pelle, ce qu'il faut c'est relativiser: des Watts contre des Kilowatts, et des milliWatts contre des Watts ensuite..





			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> S'attacher à la conso d'un Mac en veille profonde c'est un peu voir la paille dans l'oeil du Macuser ...


La force symbolique est aussi très importante et éducative. On peut espérer qu'en commençant par son Mac, la prise de conscience ira vers d'autres domaines. Et puis je ne crois pas tellement au discours du genre, je fais gaffe sur les gros postes et je ne m'occupe pas des petits. C'est une vision globale qu'on a ou alors ça ne vaut pas le coup. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, se battre pour éteindre son Mac, si toutes les lumières du logement sont allumées alors qu'on n'occupe qu'une pièce est stupide.
Pour finir, rien n'empêche de lutter contre le gaspi des milliWatt *et* des GWatt (enfin kWatt à notre échelle).


----------



## PER180H (25 Mars 2004)

Moi, j'ai pas trouvé les consommations électriques sur le mode d'emploi de mon iMac (G4 1GHz 15"). J'aurais bien voulu savoir. Tout comme la consommation en mode "suspension d'activité", ou en mode "écran noir".

D'autre part, il me semble que le Mac, même éteint complètement, consomme quand même. Car le bouton d'allumage est un bouton sensitif, et non pas un gros bouton qui fait office de vrai interrupteur. J'aimerai donc bien savoir aussi quelle est la consommation de mon ordi éteint. (c'est valable pour mon magnétoscope, mon ampli et mon elcteur DVD, même si tous deux n'ont aucun affichage d'heure ou de voyant en veille)


----------



## nicogala (25 Mars 2004)

Ben pour les VMC, dans un immeuble (à des dizaines de mètres du sol potentiellement humide) et dans les régions du Sud, parmi les plus sèches d'Europe, je ne vois absolument pas l'utilité. Chez moi (immeuble dans le Sud) la ventilation est aussi permanente, mais par un système d'aspiration d'air naturel (comme les termitières) et c'est un immeuble de plud de 30ans, comme quoi il y a de bonnes solutions mais qui sont trop peu utilisées (remarque : faut bien faire travailler les fabriquants de vmc...) et surtout les vmc sont mises d(office et souvent à outrance sans se poser aucune question... c'est surtout là le problème !


----------



## nicogala (25 Mars 2004)

Pour les conso de tes appareils tu peux consulter des fiches techniques sur le net (c'est comme ça que j'ai su pour les macs, le tien doit faire 160w en marche) .


----------



## nicogala (25 Mars 2004)

rectification, il fait bien 130w car c'est le même que moi (j'avais lu 17") (bon, on va m'accuser de flooder à force!)


----------



## JediMac (25 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour les VMC, dans un immeuble (à des dizaines de mètres du sol potentiellement humide) et dans les régions du Sud, parmi les plus sèches d'Europe, je ne vois absolument pas l'utilité.


C'est toi qui la fait l'humidité ! En cuisinant, en prenant une douche (un bain ça use trop d'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), bref en vivant quoi. D'ailleurs les bouches vmc doivent être dans tes pièces de service non ? Et puis il y a les ponts thermiques entre l'extérieur et l'intérieur qui engendrent de la condensation sur les murs.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi (immeuble dans le Sud) la ventilation est aussi permanente, mais par un système d'aspiration d'air naturel (comme les termitières) et c'est un immeuble de plud de 30ans, comme quoi il y a de bonnes solutions mais qui sont trop peu utilisées (remarque : faut bien faire travailler les fabriquants de vmc...) et surtout les vmc sont mises d(office et souvent à outrance sans se poser aucune question... c'est surtout là le problème !


Tu as raison, les contraintes écologiques ne sont absolument pas prises en compte dans les caractéristiques techniques des plans de construction et dans la réglementation administrative. Et si elles le sont, c'est avant tout parce qu'il y a des raisons financières derrières. En fait, les constructeurs et les administrations agissent comme les citoyens quoi !


----------



## jpetit2 (26 Mars 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> alors dis, je peux être "superchef" dis ?


pas tout à fait, vieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  connais bien OSX facile et j'avais vu le tutoriel PO en question.  *Mais ça fait toujours deux manips!*





  que veux-tu on devient feignant... ceci étant, c'est au prix de ce genre de petites choses que le mac peut faire la différence et donc que notre ego de macuser se valorise...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est sympa d'avoir répondu.


----------



## nicogala (26 Mars 2004)

Où ça fait 2 manips ? le cron se fait tout seul ! une fois que tu lui a dis de se faire tous les jours à 19h30 (par ex.) au lieu de 4h30 du mat', t'as plus jamais rien à toucher !


----------



## decoris (27 Mars 2004)

bah, la mise en veille profonde d'apple c'est génial... avoir sa machine prête a l'emploi en 5 secondes, c'est le pied...

mon ibook n'est JAMAIS éteind depuis que je l'ai acheté... il va bientot avoir trois ans, et si on additionne chaque fois qu'il a été éteint, on ne doit pas dépasser la 10aine de jours en tout...

et il tourne nikel, jamais le moindre problème (a part les 10 min d'autonomie...)


----------



## catz (27 Mars 2004)

même l'ONU donne son avis sur la question: elle préconise les upgrades des ordi plutôt que l'achat du neuf, mais au bout d'un moment on fait comment... on plaque tout, on prend son panier à champignons et on développe le télépathie


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2004)

Le Ti est allumé toute la journée si je dwld, quand il est seul, j'éteins l'écran externe et baisse la luminosité du portable. Sinon il est en veille, particulièrement le soir, j'ai un HD externe un peu bruyant et il dérange un peu le sommeil.
Quand je pars en WE ou en vacances et que je le prend pas avec moi, je l'éteins complètement et j'ai un interrupteur-clé qui permet d'éteindre l'ensemble d'un coup., c'est pratique comme j'ai fait installer autant de prises que nécessaire lors de la rénovation de l'appart autour de mon bureau. N'oublions pas qu'il y a l'UC et en général, pas mal de périphériques... pour ma part, j'ai un scanner, un Hub 4 ports, un chargeur Palm, des enceintes JBL, le modem Noos, une lampe, une chaine hifi, le chargeur du cellulaire... ça bouffe tout ça aussi...
Et pour les économies d'énergie, toute les ampoules de l'appart sont des ampoules basse consommation et quand j'éteins la tv le soir je l'éteins complètement. Par contre, j'ai un sèche-linge vainqueur toute catégorie domestique de l'anti-écologie par excellence... mais si pratique ! Mais j'ai pas de voiture et je prend le métro...
Pour plus d'infos sur les économies d'énergie, j'ai trouvez ce site sous google, bon point de départ pour alimenter le débat !  Ici 





 mais peut-être pas dans ce sujet...
A ce propos, et celle-là , elle consomme combien ? Je me lasse pas de la regarder...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (30 Mars 2004)

Puisqu'on parle d'écologie... On peut considérer qu'utiliser un mac est déjà en soit un comportement écolo, quand on voit la consommation électrique d'un P4 ou d'un Athlon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et c'est même pas vraiment une plaisenterie... Au passage, Intel a déjà eu le culot de conseiller aux fabricant de composants de PC de tenir compte des problèmes de surconsomation d'énergie alors que le P4 a une très grosse consommation...)

Sinon, voici un  petit tableau indicatif de la consomation des composants d'un PC (en marche, pas en veille...)

Personnellement, je pense que si on utilise la machine plusieures heures par jour, la conso en veille profonde est négligeable en comparaison de la conso totale (alors qu'une ampoule, elle, consomme autant quand il n'y a personne dans la pièce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nicogala (1 Avril 2004)

Ben tiens, aprés avoir lu le site que tu nous indiques plus haut, j'ai pris une grande (et ferme) décision : j'ai débranché le Minitel !
c'est que depuis 20ans il consommait 7w à rien glander le salaud!


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2004)

ou pourrais parler aussi du modem
le mien par exemple aime bien etre debranche des fois
car il chauffe trop, c'est un bug reconnu du fabricant en plus


----------



## bebes (6 Avril 2006)

si vous mettez votre portable en veille toute la nuit le matin il a perdu environ 2 à 3 % de sa charge batterie 1% de toute façon car une batterie se vide donc vraiment rien

cela dit je l'eteint quand meme la nuit surtout depuis mon changement de dd qui ne se met plus en veille malgré la case coché dans preférence sys snif


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Je n'eteins jamais mon ordi. Mais j'ai fait un enorme geste pour l'environnement en passant d'un PC a mon Mini. La facture n'a pas change : c'est compris dans le loyer. Mais je savais que c'etait un peu abuser, surtout quand je vois le faible debit de la mule. J'apprecie beaucoup de lire instantanement mes mail le matin au reveil ou le soir en rentrant. Que des avantages. Au point que je pense garder le Mini pour tout ca, et le PowerMac, reserve travaux, serait plus souvent eteint.


----------



## baki (6 Avril 2006)

Je laisse tourner Azureus la nuit, et le matin mon Powermac me réveille en musique. Très agréable !! J'ai viré la mise en veille automatique parce que la réactivation des disques durs est assez bruyante. Et aussi, idée reçue ou pas, l'activation du disque dur l'use prématurément. Dixit un copain.
Je trouve plus pratique de le laisser allumé et l'éteins si je m'absente plus d'une journée.


----------



## stefdefrejus (8 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part je vis avec une Auvergnate (ohhh le vilain troll sur les Auvergnats  )

Bon n'empêche que malgré la consommation faible du Mini G4 (surtout par rapport à mon ancien PC, j'ai conservé ma vieille habitude d'éteindre l'ordi tous les soirs et de mettre la réglette "off" ... au moins je suis sûr qu'il ne consomme pas. 

Par contre Freebox et routeur wi fi sont allumés en permanence (sauf départ en week-end) et je débranche tout ce qui est "sensible" à la moindre menace orageuse (vive les vieux apparts sans prise de terre).

Stef


----------



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, je faisais une recherche sur script quotidien (et hebdo et mensu) et je tombe sur ce fil.

N'empèche, justement, c'était un peu le fond de la question puisque je sais que ces fameux scripts se déclenchent la nuit et que par conséquent, un utilisateur NORMAL, cliquant sur éteindre quand il n'utilise plus son ordi, ne bénéficiera pas -à priori- de ce script. Donc j'estime qu'apple devrait mettre ça dans les préférences système et non pas cacher ça de façon à ce que seul un lecteur chevronné de osxfacile sache comment programmer le "cron" (c'est bien ça le nom ?) pour qu'il se mette en route quand il doit.

Bref, au départ je me posais surtout la question de comment programmr ce script quotidien à une heure ou il pourra avoir liue (à 3h mes ordis sont éteints).

De fait, en lisant ce sujet, ça m'a donné une petite idée. Avec des gens de mon asso, on a décidé de s'acheter en commun et de se partager un des ses appareils qui se branche sur une prise et mesure la consommation. Non pas que ça coûte une fortune (c'est alentour de 20 euros) mais que ça n'a aucun sens d'acheter 10 fois le même appareil (autant de déchets en plus (en passant, la taxe eco c'est une sacrée blague, j'ai vu l'autre jour dans un prospectus, un gros PC à 700 euros, la taxe faisait 1 euro 1 euro pour recycler un gros PC, voilà bien une mesure de foutage de gueule de notre cher gouvernement de faux-culs, mais je sors un peu du sujet, là)) alors qu'on ne s'en servira que de temps en temps et qu'après il va rester dans une tiroir

Bref, dès qu'on aura cet appareil, je vais faire des calculs et je vous dirai.
Conso du G3 allumé, conso du G3 en veille profonde, conso du G3 éteint.
Ça sera instructif.
J'ajouterai, pour la forme, conso du TFT en fonctionnement et en veille (notez que l'écran n'a, lui, AUCUNE raison de rester en veille), et conso du modem en fonction et éteint mais avec le transfo resté branché (je suis persuadé que les transfo consomment même si rien n'est branché dessus).
Avant j'avais mis le G3 sur une prise avec interrupteur, mais je me suis dit ensuite que étant donné la pollution que produit une pile, il vaut peut-être mieux sur le bilan écologique que je laisse le mac branché éteint (il consomme pour l'horloge) plutôt que débranché et qu'il use sa pile qui après fera un déchet bien pourri, même soit-disant recyclé.
Mais là ça devient difficile à mesurer Il faut prendre en compte l'enrgie grise et plein de paramètres que je sais pas faire.
Mais pour l'ordi, je vous dirai les chiffres donnés par l'appareil de mesure.

J'en profite pour faire une petite incartade, quasiment dans le même sujet, par rapport à ce mac branché en permanence (les autres appareils de la maison sont équipés d'un interrupteur sur la prise et sont éteints quand on ne les utilise pas, sauf bien sûr les radio-réveils) et les fameuses foudre ou surtensions. Habitant en ultra-ville et dans un immeuble HLM collectif, suis-je concerné par la foudre ? Dois-je prévoir un anti-foudre sur la prise ou cela est-il déjà installé dans le réseau, d'ailleurs la foudre peut-elle touché un réseau intégralement enterré ? Bref, suis-je concerné par la surtension ?


----------



## EMqA (13 Décembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bref, au départ je me posais surtout la question de comment programmr ce script quotidien à une heure ou il pourra avoir liue (à 3h mes ordis sont éteints).



Onyx permet de reprogrammer l'heure d'execution  des scripts si ça t'intéresse toujours.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Il faut le faire dormir ou pas ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il faut le faire dormir ou pas ?





Nan mais t'es grave... relis les 4 pages et fais-toi un avis, le faignant j'te jure  :rateau:


----------



## ccciolll (14 Décembre 2006)

Euh, même en lisant les 4 pages, c'est pas évident de se faire un avis
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je compte mesurer la conso exacte pour aider à la décision.

Pour Onyx, j'ai Onyx d'installé et j'ai pas vu Où on pragrammait ça.
J'ai vu la présence des scripts dans mainteanance. J'ai vu un truc nommé automation mais il porposait pas de faire ça.
Notez que j'ai le Onyx précédente version (celle pour panther) et peut-être que c'est pas prévu dans cette version-là.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2006)

Mais la conclusion de ce topic c'est bien justement qu'il n'y a pas LA solution qui va bien, éteindre ou laisser en veille ont tous les 2 leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients, c'est un choix c'est tout.


----------



## EMqA (17 Décembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pour Onyx, j'ai Onyx d'installé et j'ai pas vu Où on pragrammait ça.
> J'ai vu la présence des scripts dans mainteanance. J'ai vu un truc nommé automation mais il porposait pas de faire ça.
> Notez que j'ai le Onyx précédente version (celle pour panther) et peut-être que c'est pas prévu dans cette version-là.



Dans Onyx pour Tiger, onglet maintenance, la zone "Scripts de maintenance"
 permet d'accéder à une fenêre de réglage  de l'heure d'éxécution des scripts (bouton "Programmer").


----------



## ccciolll (17 Décembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Dans Onyx pour Tiger,


 Moi j'ai onyx pour panther (puisque j'ai panther)

Miaou !


----------



## ccciolll (18 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, puisqu'on est peu ou prou dans le sujet, j'ai lancé un petit sujet sur l'électricité .


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour ma part, m&#234;me si cela va faire "hurler" certaines ici, je n'&#233;teinds jamais mes macs

Ainsi :

- l'iMac est soit en utilisation soit en veille (&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran)
- l'eMac c'est pareil
- l'iBook G4 &#224; la batterie enlev&#233;e quand je suis sur le secteur et donc en veille permanente, sinon quand je m'en sers de mani&#232;re mobile, batterie est l&#224; pour assurer,
- l'iBook G3 est utilis&#233; de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re que son grand fr&#234;re  . Pour la petite histoire, sa batterie il y a peu se trouvait &#224; tenir &#224; peine une petite heure et un soir revenant &#224; mon domicile, j'ai remarque un iBook G3 dans une poubelle. Test&#233; l'&#233;cran &#233;tait mort  mais la batterie tiens un peu plus de trois heures alors depuis ce G3 a retrouv&#233; une seconde jeunesse

J'oubliais bien s&#251;r un Pc sous Linux qui me sert de serveur entre autre.

Donc tout ce "monde l&#224;" fonctionne sans s'arr&#234;ter, m&#234;me quand je m'absente pendant une semaine ou plus, sans sou&#231;i. J'en voudrais pour preuve, un serveur AST (486/Dx50)  qui pendant plus de dix ans a tourn&#233; sans aucun arr&#234;t. Il a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; a une oeuvre charitable.

Alors .... &#233;conomie ou pas d'electricit&#233;. Je n'ai jamais vu ma note d'EDF mont&#233;e en fl&#234;che depuis que j'utilises tout ce monde l&#224; .
Par contre, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; une bonne fois pour toute de ne plus utiliser de v&#233;hicules &#224; moteur. Donc &#224; pied, en v&#233;lo ou en train. Bien plus pratique et moins polluant je trouve. Est-ce une d&#233;marche &#233;cologique de ma part ? S&#251;rement de mon point de vue. J'essaye de plus de ne pas polluer en assurant le triage des d&#233;chets &#224; mon domicile.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Décembre 2006)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Pour ma part, même si cela va faire "hurler" certaines ici, je n'éteinds jamais mes macs



yyyyyiiiiiiiaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaAAAAaaAAaAaAAAaaAaaaAaaaarrrrghhhhh hh   hg  h 

Oups pardon, je sais pas ce qui m'a pris
Vieux réflexe


Pfff, bon d'accord, je vais me rassoir.


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2006)

Je n'&#233;teinds jamais mon Mac si je sais que le lendemain je l'utiliserai &#224; nouveau. Je l'arrete lorsque je pars en week end ou en vacances.
Par contre, je fais en sorte que l'activit&#233; se suspende apr&#232;s une heure ou deux.


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Décembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> yyyyyiiiiiiiaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaAAAAaaAAaAaAAAaaAaaaAaaaarrrrghhhhh hh   hg  h
> .



Aurais pas mieux crié  
J'en suis sans voix 
Espère que tu as économisé ton énergie pour les fêtes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Qui est le plus &#233;colo ? Celui qui laisse tourner son super PC sur-aliment&#233; turbocompress&#233; de 750W ou celui qui accroche 5km de guirlandes &#233;lectriques sur sa maison pour No&#235;l ?

Bon perso j'ai toujours &#233;teint les ordis quand je m'en sert pas de plus de 2 ou 3 heures, depuis mon premier PC Logabax 8086 jusqu'au mini. L'habitude. J'ai configur&#233; mon mini en serveur Web mais je ne peux pas me r&#233;soudre &#224; le laisser toujours allum&#233; !

Par contre au boulot on a des serveurs et des rip qui n'on jamais &#233;t&#233; &#233;teint, dont un G3 beige de 97 qui n'a jamais dormi. Et si stable qu'on doit pouvoir compter son nombre de red&#233;marrage sur les doigts (pour les mises &#224; jour)...


----------

